# Free Product Give Away Second Round!



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 20, 2013)

Blue Sky Peptide is looking for our next round of research testers! 

We want to know what you are interested in testing and logging. We will then decide what the free product offer will be right here! 

If you were not picked in our last round of research testers you may qualify.  

Thank you


----------



## Dannie (Aug 21, 2013)

Setting up a 2nd account as we speak lol


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 21, 2013)

Dannie said:


> Setting up a 2nd account as we speak lol



Looking forward to your review from the first round Dannie.


----------



## nby (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm either looking to test / try and log either your GHRP-6 + CJC no dac or IGF1 LR3.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 21, 2013)

We are extremely confident in the quality of our research peptides & chems that we are going to offer another round of free products.  Basicly if you have not researched for us in the past and you are willing to write a unbiased well written log reviews post your comments here.  Please let us know what you would like to research, we will then decide on product mix.  


The reviews for our first round of research testing will be logged on the boards very soon.  Check out the Blue Sky Peptide forum to see the reviews as they come in.

Thank you


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 21, 2013)

*Blue Sky*



nby said:


> I'm either looking to test / try and log either your GHRP-6 + CJC no dac or IGF1 LR3.



Thank you for your interest nby in researching with Blue Sky Peptide.  We will let you know once we decide on product mix and select our testers.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm an ostarine junkie lol hook me up and ill log the entire run. This stuff needs more exposure. It actually has results that you can see and feel. No guessing if it works or not, asking as its legit


----------



## jadean (Aug 21, 2013)

I would b happy to log your cialis. Have tried a few sponsors as well as logged for a few company's.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 21, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I'm an ostarine junkie lol hook me up and ill log the entire run. This stuff needs more exposure. It actually has results that you can see and feel. No guessing if it works or not, asking as its legit



As soon as we make our selections for testers and product mix we will let you know. 

Thanks


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 21, 2013)

jadean said:


> I would b happy to log your cialis. Have tried a few sponsors as well as logged for a few company's.



Sounds good we will update you as soon as we can.


----------



## BigKevKris (Aug 21, 2013)

I would like to log your MT2....... I respond well to it and have used several different labs in the past.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 23, 2013)

We will be selecting our final two tester picks for round 2 tonight by Midnight.  If you have not received a PM from us, please post the peptides or chem you are interested in researching, and why HERE or HERE.


Thank you IM members for your support!


----------



## Christsean (Aug 23, 2013)

Fragment 176-191.

I am around 13% bf and abs starting to peek. I want to break the 10%and show all my hard ab work. Your Frag 176-191 is just what I need to achieve!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 24, 2013)

We have made our final selections for round 2 of our research product testing. 

If we decide to offer a third round of research testing we will start a new thread with the offer. 

All Peptides & Chems are for research purposes only!  Not for Human consumption. 

Please familiarize yourself with our terms and conditions for any further clarification. 

Thank you all for your continued support!


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------

